# New gig...



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

very nice work for a couple illegals!!:laughing: just kidding.
i think it looks great:thumbup:


----------



## eekie34 (Jun 14, 2008)

nice job for a few 60 dollar a day guys picked up at the circle K.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

eekie34 said:


> nice job for a few 60 dollar a day guys picked up at the circle K.


Hope you don't hurt yourself,
jumping to conclusions.


----------



## wtygart (Aug 24, 2008)

Commercial masons talk about residential masons, union masons talk about non union masons, and at the bottom of the chain you have those that jump to conclusions and talk about folks because of how they look. I have worked with quit a few immigrants in the trade from Russia, Mexico, Germany, Poland, and Guatemala.....and I was honored to work along side of each and every one of them.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

wtygart said:


> Commercial masons talk about residential masons, union masons talk about non union masons, and at the bottom of the chain you have those that jump to conclusions and talk about folks because of how they look. I have worked with quit a few immigrants in the trade from Russia, Mexico, Germany, Poland, and Guatemala.....and I was honored to work along side of each and every one of them.


The Best....Single, without parallel best Mason I have ever seen, was for Croatia.

Salko Slavic (or something like that) was his name.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Quality of work is determined at the top, not the bottom.


----------



## J&A IslandWide (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Job..Love working with the drystack stone....no joints to fill in...


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

ruskent and all,
Don't hate me for saying that I think it looks "swell" 'cept it's still lick and stick and how long will it stay stuck as opposed to the real thing? I've done one small natural fako and I hated every moment! I'm a stone and brick snob and so far it's still a plus where I play!

D.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Some updated pics.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Major, big time, sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a few small quibbles, and you seem like a guy who can take positive criticism well.
It's a nice eye catching design. It's not, however, great execution. The smaller circle does not look accurate, and building the circles as many-sided polygons instead of true radii is less pleasing than it could be. It seems like they used plastic edge retaining strips on the pavers, and I think concreted borders are better. This job would also look much nicer with all natural materials like stone and brick.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

artisanstone said:


> I have a few small quibbles, and you seem like a guy who can take positive criticism well.
> It's a nice eye catching design. It's not, however, great execution. The smaller circle does not look accurate, and building the circles as many-sided polygons instead of true radii is less pleasing than it could be. It seems like they used plastic edge retaining strips on the pavers, and I think concreted borders are better. This job would also look much nicer with all natural materials like stone and brick.


I wish every job could just be natural materials, but we do not always have the budget for it. Every job with man made materials would always look better with natural.

Concrete edging on pavers will fall apart in North jersey with the frost. In SC I could see how it could work.


Thanks for your feedback. I wish I had your clients.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

So far so good:thumbsup: Will all the landscaping go in before the weather turns to crap? It would be nice to see everything with plants in also.


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

nice parge job good workmanship


----------

